# Lanchester Hunt - Boxing Day Hunt



## Whoopit (14 December 2014)

Hi All

For Christmas we're off to Lanchester (west of Durham) for Christmas Day right through and would love to see the Hunt that goes through the village.

Does anybody know what time and where they start off from and any ideas of where we might catch them on their way round?

Thanks

Em &#128522;


----------



## Isbister (14 December 2014)

I used to live in Lanchester, several decades ago. On Boxing Day the hunt (Braes of Derwent, I believe) always met at the pub in the high street (around 11.00). I expect they still do, and that would be the best place to start the day off.


----------

